# Lewis Machine and Tool and Ar-15 experts needed?



## xdetroitx (Oct 31, 2007)

My wife has stated she would like to purchase an AR-15. I have been researching and they sound like a great weapons manufacturing company. She is looking at the LMT CQB Gas Piston 16" (CQB Defender Piston). Is this a wise purchase? Rock River has a 32 week out date, and Colt is almost as bad. The guy at the gun store said this is just as good quality, if not better. But, he is trying to sell my wife a gun. Is he telling the truth?


----------



## xdetroitx (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is a link with pictures of it. http://www.ak47.net/lite/topic.html?b=3&f=12&t=258362&page=12


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

xdetroitx said:


> Here is a link with pictures of it. http://www.ak47.net/lite/topic.html?b=3&f=12&t=258362&page=12


 
When it comes to firearms, you get what you pay for


----------



## xdetroitx (Oct 31, 2007)

GIDEON said:


> When it comes to firearms, you get what you pay for


This AR is the same price as the Rock River and more expensive than the Colt.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Well, I do not know a lot about them, but from what I have heard, they are high quality weapons. Like anything on the net, you hear both good and bad, but I've heard mostly good. LMT is a highly regarded company. So, a few hours ago, I laid down some cash to hold my own LMT AR. It was not the most expensive, nor was it the cheapest. About $1200 for a basic AR with adjustable combat sights front and rear...no carry handle. The sights on this are more expensive to buy than a carry handle, and I wanted both, so later I'll buy a carry handle. I just put down some cash to hold it, so it's not in my hands yet. I wanted a S&W, and could have gotten the flat top model OR (Optics Ready) for just under a $1000, but figured the sights would cost me anyway. I looked at Bushmaster and DPMS as well. Wanted to look at a Rock River Arms Tactical Entry, but couldn't find one.....a buddy in law enforcement purchased one for duty use on his own and has been impressed. Check out AR15.com for forums etc with a bunch of good info on all things AR. I have wanted one for a long time and finally decided I had better hurry. I've been to a few shops and they are selling like crazy.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

This is the one....
http://sgcusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=85_103&products_id=2137


----------



## xdetroitx (Oct 31, 2007)

The wife put it in lay away today. We got it for $200 less than the list price on the internet. She can not wait till Christmas.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

LMT makes quality rifles and I believe they are actually filling some military contracts... The authority on the net for all things AR is AR15.com. If you want or need to know about an AR... This is the place. 

What many don't realize is, that aside from a couple of MFGers most AR parts are made by sub companies. The top level companies put their roll marks on parts and assemble. Specifically speaking of lowers. 

I finished my AR last night... Assembled over the past couple of months from a stripped lower. Finished with a DPMS 20" bull barrel A3 flat top upper... I'm into it for under $700... That's only because I chose to spend some more dough on the upper (and most uppers were backordered, especially the economical ones).


----------

